# [H]Fully Converted & Painted Heresy Thousand Sons & Resin Bases [W] Cash Paypal only



## Kolonel Grotsnik

*[H]Fully Converted & Painted Heresy Thousand Sons & Resin Bases [W] Cash Paypal only*

I'm selling my old Thousand Sons which I converted years ago to represent Grey Knights. But they can easily be used in 30k.
Due to the professional work done on the miniatures I had to consult a friend of mine who is a professional army painter for prices. Please note these should be considered as asking prices as I will be considering reasonable offers as well. I'm in the UK and willing to ship internationally.

*The Commander £28









The 5 Terminators £80 *See a more detailed image of one here!*









The 10 Man Squad *(show as 2 5 man squads in the photos)* £130 *Here is an alternative image of some of the marines!*

















The 2 Dreadnoughts armed with autocannons *(note the one of the left base was replaced as the lent over angle was proving troublesome) *£130 each.









Tutelary familiars not included, If you buy them all I throw £30 off the total.*

I also have some painted resin bases leftover if anyone would like to make an offer for them?









*If any of the items take your fancy please message me or comment below.*


----------

